# Easiest Perm Magnet DC controller to program?



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Alltrax? Or something else?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

McRat said:


> Alltrax? Or something else?


What do you mean by program?

The Soliton series of controller are configured via a web page where you fill in the boxes and hit a save button. After the first time you could probably do it again in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Max output, throttle linearity, operating voltage, overvolt protection, undervolt protection.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Most controllers are fairly easy to set the settings. 

Is that your main criteria for buying a controller? I would think voltage range, controller output rating, compatible motors you want to run, and cost would be your main criteria when selecting a controller.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

I am loving my Soliton Jr with the Agni 111rdr. Very easy to tweak the settings with the browser interface.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

ruckus said:


> Most controllers are fairly easy to set the settings.
> 
> Is that your main criteria for buying a controller? I would think voltage range, controller output rating, compatible motors you want to run, and cost would be your main criteria when selecting a controller.


For a motorcycle, yes. All controller brands have the amps and volts needed. Not flipping the bike, and not melting everything are important. Something I can adjust throttle ramp-up and peak tq and amps easily is what I'm doing.


----------

